# Would like to get a female maltese any advice?



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

I have a few questions for those who own female maltese. My husband and i currently own a maltese and wanted to give him some company with a girl, he is going to be 5 months in a few weeks, and i was wondering if its possible to get one near and similar in age? We are stationed in an island in the middle of no where lol until next year when we PCS off here and there is no maltese breeders here, i was wondering if its possible even though it might be a long flight  to get one sent to you? The most we have found here are shitzus mixed with maltese like ALOT, and we would like maltese only, is it possible to find a breeder that can send them to you since its not too young or not really? I am new at this and would like to hear some advice.

Also, regarding females, i have personally never owned a female, always had male dogs (american eskimo, maltipoo) and they seem very easy to train and manage, how is the temperament of the girls etc? As well as any tips in owning one? Most likely we will have to wait to get one, but just wanted more info.

Thanks


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If I were you, I would definitely wait until you get back home. Not only will it enable you to acquire a pup more easily, but it will give your current dog a chance to grow up a little. Most here will recommend waiting until your dog is well trained so it will be a good influence on the new one. 

I LOVE the temperament of female Maltese. IMHO (don't shoot me, boy lovers!) females tend to be much more loving, but they are also stronger in personality and you will be owned by one!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Would you be able to fly to a major airport to pick her up? There are a couple of marvelous breeders in Korea who ship their dogs.

However, I don't know what you mean by the middle of no where. Would you have access to knowledgeable vets and quality food?

Personally, I think it works really well to get a puppy when your first dog is 1 1/2 years to two years old. It might be wiser to wait until you are transferred. I don't know what PCS means.

I love my boy, but my girl is the beginning and end of everything. It depends on you, and it depends on the dog...I wanted and got a princess.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Personally, I think it works really well to get a puppy when your first dog is 1 1/2 years to two years old. It might be wiser to wait until you are transferred. I don't know what PCS means.


PCS = Permanent Change of Station -it's a military term.

To the OP - you may want to wait and see where your next duty station is. There are wonderful breeders in Europe, North America and Korea so depending on where you end up the logistics might be easier for you.


----------



## MagmaPig02 (Jul 9, 2014)

My maltese is a female, and there was a male at the place I got her, but I felt that the male was a little territorial and not as loving and trying to get you to play with-maybe it was just the personalities of the dogs, but Navi was super hyper and started jumping around and playing with me . Also, my other friend who owns a female maltese thought also kind of thought the same  Just my personal opinion, maltese girls are very sweet and friendly - one tip, when Navi got spayed, she was pretty sad and you have to keep the wound super clean (not sure about males tho) maybe it's the same, idk


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Sylie said:


> However, I don't know what you mean by the middle of no where. Would you have access to knowledgeable vets and quality food?
> 
> Personally, I think it works really well to get a puppy when your first dog is 1 1/2 years to two years old. It might be wiser to wait until you are transferred. I don't know what PCS means.


maggieh is correct, its change of station, i apologize for not clarifying, i am actually able to physically go to korea and japan etc, but i wouldnt know were to go for a maltese there nor who to talk to or what steps to take, but korea is doable for me, i went there a few months ago. I just wouldn't know who to talk to in korea, or any breeders etc there, does anybody know how it would work?

We have a vet clinic on our base and we only have blue buffalo available as far as quality food goes and thats about it. Otherwise i guess we can wait for our new assignment next year when we leave, just thought it would be awesome for another maltese, i even have a name picked out and everything lol but its a little more complicated for me, sure miss the states! Regardless i hope we get Europe next would be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

maggieh said:


> PCS = Permanent Change of Station -it's a military term.
> 
> To the OP - you may want to wait and see where your next duty station is. There are wonderful breeders in Europe, North America and Korea so depending on where you end up the logistics might be easier for you.


Thanks maggieh! How can i find a breeder in korea? how would it work, i can actually physically go there myself to pick her up and everything! Which direction can i take?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If you search on SM for breeders from Korea, you will find them I think. Shinemore is one and I don't recall the other. A couple of SM members have gotten pups from them. You may want to reach out to them and see what they suggest. I personally would wait until your pup is a bit older but that's just because I wouldn't want two in puppy stage at the same time!


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

maggieh said:


> If you search on SM for breeders from Korea, you will find them I think. Shinemore is one and I don't recall the other. A couple of SM members have gotten pups from them. You may want to reach out to them and see what they suggest. I personally would wait until your pup is a bit older but that's just because I wouldn't want two in puppy stage at the same time!


Thanks, I agree now that I think about it two puppies is a lot of work, I think waiting would be best time wise as well as more convenient once we get back to the states.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I have both. I really think it depends on the dog. My oldest Sophie (female in the back of the basket- Maltipoo 6yr) is the most loveable and easy going pet anyone could ask for. But when my cat died she was lonely. So we got Sammie (male on the right-Maltese-3 yr). He is very loveable. Loves to give kisses, but very protective over the women! All of them in the house. Likes to keep order in the house. He hangs with daddy a lot. However my Sydnie (female on the left-Maltese 14 months) very loveable when she wants to be. She is like .. This is my space don’t get into it unless I want you in it... Okay now you have permission. However she is MY shadow. She is a mommy's girl and the TROUBLE MAKER. Just trying to say they all have different personality. However, I probably would have only got females as they are more loveable and protective. We Sammie because a breeder ( not the one we got him from) told us that you should never mix two females as they would fight. We now know that’s not true... Sophie and Sydnie are the bestest of buds...

My two youngest came from the same breeder. I would wait till you were at your next duty station. I also live in a small town. We buy a lot of everything online and also at the CO-OP or I make chicken and brown rice with vegs on the weekend for nightly dinner. 

Good luck.


----------

